# Images disappearing ?



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

There seems to be a problem with some up-loaded pics disappearing, with just an icon for a jpeg and it's associated file name, showing in some posts.
This was first noticed in Micrdow's post in the 'New Books' thread, and again in Jeff Hunt's latest reply in the current GB thread.
I posted a pic in the 'New Books' thread which was there at first, but is now showing as just the jpeg icon, although a second attempt, in a following post, shows the image.
It also happened in my last post in the 'What is It?' thread, where the pic was there at first, but now there's just the jpeg icon.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep Terry. It has been noticed. I posted a shot of Hawker Fury in Jan's thread "13". Initially it was displayed while it can't be now. Unfortunately I'm not able to access the ACP in order to check what is going on. I think we have to wait for Horse's coming.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks my friend. There seems to be a few strange things happening at the moment.
I opened this thread to read your reply and post my reply, but was unable to post, without closing the thread, and starting over again.
The same thing has happened two or three times in other threads too.
Let's hope Horse can get it sorted soon.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

I grasped Pal. I would say there were introduced changings to the net or the forum soft. Unfortunately these weren't merged properly. But the most possible thing is that there is a server issue.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

Terry,

I have just re-uploaded the image to Jan's thread. It can be seen at the moment. We will see later.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

Still displaying there.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

I've up-loaded the missing pics in my threads, as requested. Still pics missing in other member's threads - 'What is it game ?' being one.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

If these are your posts please edit them and upload images again.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

No, other member's pics.
Another problem has arisen - in Marcel's last post in his 'Marcel's Photos' thread, the thumbnails are showing, but when 'clicked' to obtain full-size images, it flashes onto the screen for about half a second, then returns to the thumbnails.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

Same here. Just these weren't attached to the database properly.


----------



## Motocar (Mar 20, 2016)

The new format is unpleasant, sharing pictures , especially cutaways of forista Johnbr not see , I have not tried to share but just say that this new format is difficult to follow ....! Thanks Motocar , Maracay Venezuela


----------

